# Pulled muscle



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke has pulled a muscle in his neck. He did it jumping in my bed a week ago. I have since put stairs up to the bed, and am hoping he won’t be too stubborn to use them. He did use them when he was a puppy. 

He seems good during the day, and it is so hard keeping him quiet: he keeps bringing me his Kong to throw, which I won’t do. And when he lays on my lap his neck gets stiff and it starts twitching making his head twitch. It grieves me so much that I can’t let him lay on my lap, and he doesn’t understand, all he wants is comfort from mama. 

He’s getting low dose aspirin for the pain, and Robaxin for the muscle spasms. This seems to be working pretty well for him. Sometimes after medicating him, within an hour or two he is bright eyed and bushy tailed and wants to play.

And no, he is not crate trained: I don’t even have a crate for him. Just today I am noticing he seems to know his limitations, and isn’t asking to get in my lap.

I am so heartbroken to see him go through this. I want so much to be able to hold him, to comfort him and myself. I have gotten panic attacks and crying fits when he’s in bad shape. This can take a while for him to get all better. At least the bad times are much shorter now.

If you pray, or can think good thoughts, please do so for my little Zekefur (and me). I would so much appreciate it. And any ideas in keeping him quiet until he can totally recover would be awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry about poor Zeke being hurt. Maybe you can find him a dog chiropractor or physiotherapist ? Sometimes they do wonders.

I’ve never heard of aspirin working for pain. Is this what the vet told you ?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I’m sorry about poor Zeke being hurt. Maybe you can find him a dog chiropractor or physiotherapist ? Sometimes they do wonders.




I’m afraid of using a chiropractor as that is how my disability happened. I used one who didn’t take care in what he was doing, and he kept adjusting my back, which was in fact hurting it even further. 

I’m not sure what a physiotherapist does but I’d be interested in finding out. Maybe that would be an option. Thank you so much for the reply. It gives me something to look into now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice is recouping without a crate, she has been tethered to me, also if you want him to lay comfortably on your lap use a bed pillow. 
As for night relief, heating pad on low or I sometimes have just nuked in a microwave a dry or damp wash cloth works for people and pets.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely keeping you and Zeke in my prayers. Our little Chi mix, Rue, has had several episodes where she throws her neck out and the magic combination of meds is Gabapentin and Tramadol. She is also crate trained, as all of our dogs are, but if I had one who wasn't, I think tethering is the next best thing to maintain control of their jumping, as twyla said.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ahh, good idea about the tethering!

I just spoke to a vet on the phone who says the symptoms are textbook of IVD or Intervertebral Disk Disease. This does not make me happy as it is a progressive which can get worse over time, eventually causing paralysis. 

This is not an official diagnosis. I have to take him to the vet to determine if it is or isn’t. He told me to keep up the meds (aspirin and Robaxin). Aspirin 2, 2X a day for 2 days (low dose aspirin), then 1 twice a day for 2 days. He said it can be hard on the liver. And the Robaxin 1/2 a 500 mg pill 3 times a day. 

The hardest part is getting an appt at the vet. It is usually the following week, but I know they can let the dr tell them if he should come in much sooner. I’ll find that out tomorrow. 

I am hoping it is just a pulled muscle, but after speaking with Dr Ron that hope is dwindling. 

Thank you to those who are thinking of us and prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope it is only a pulled muscle. I suggest you read up on IVDD not to scare you but I lost my first poodle to a ruptured disc in her neck. I don't mean that this will happen only that it one of many possibilities. 

https://canna-pet.com/intervertebral-disc-disease-ivdd-dogs/


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

twyla said:


> I hope it is only a pulled muscle. I suggest you read up on IVDD not to scare you but I lost my first poodle to a ruptured disc in her neck. I don't mean that this will happen only that it one of many possibilities.
> 
> https://canna-pet.com/intervertebral-disc-disease-ivdd-dogs/




Yes it can be possibly be the same thing. I am trying to prepare myself for the worst news. I’ll be able to go to that link later today: thank you for posting it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hoping fjm will chime in her Sophie a papillion has back troubles


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Don't lose hope yet! Take Zeke into the vet and see what the vet says, and if you don't trust the vet, go somewhere else. 

Jasper injured himself back in December and it's been a long road to recovery. A new vet and treatment plan made a major difference for him. I, too, struggle because he can't do everything he used to be able to (jump up on the couch and sit by me for one), but he's still getting better.

I don't have experience with this type of injury, but I will be thinking about you and Zeke.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope he will feel better soon.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry you have had a bad chiropractor experience....mine has worked miracles for me. He also wworked on my old Iris when she had an injured neck from a fall. He was gentle and kind to her and had her pain free in minutes.

I hope you get some help and relief for your baby soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Zeke, I hope it something minor that heals on his own or with treatment. 

Could you put Zeke on a pillow on your lap?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm sorry for poor little Zeke and you. This is a darn shame. I do hope it's not as serious as it could be. I like the idea of a pillow on your lap to help keep him pretty stable but so you can have him close. I'll be thinking of you guys and sending my best wishes. I think an orthopedic specialist would be best. Be careful with long term aspirin...can have bad side effects too.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Update:

Since starting him on the Robaxin this morning, he hasn’t had any episodes of pain. Early in the evening he was on my lap with no issues. And usually, after he ate, within 2 hours would be in a lot of pain, but that didn’t happen (so far) tonight. He is back on my lap, and also has not had any head twitching since earlier today. I have a little more hope now this might still be just a pulled muscle. Wouldn’t that be awesome? I’ll call my vet in the morning to see if I can bring him on in. Please keep up the prayers and good thoughts. 

And off subject, my mom called and told me my 90 year old dad is in the hospital and may have to have heart surgery. What a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear little Zekefur has got hurt. Hoping it's something that he will recover completely from. 

I know getting around can be difficult for you but definitely get him to the vet to be physically examined, and possibly x-rayed. That'll take the guesswork out of his situation. 

FWIW, my girl Sass was what our vet called a "back dog". Sass would do something that hurt her back. We'd go to the vet. Sass would get a cortisone injection, sometimes pills too, and recover to normal, til the next time. This wasn't frequent, and started a bit later in her life, but our vet never said it was any sort of disease process, just unlucky.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! I'm sorry about your Dad. You must be so worried. 90 years old is too old for surgery usually. I do hope he'll be okay. 

It sounds like Zeke is on the mend and probably not something serious. Yay! At least he's feeling better. 

Sending my best to your Dad Jojo...it's very worrisome when they get so old. My mom is 97 and omg! It's not fun for her.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry about your Dad. You must be so worried. 90 years old is too old for surgery usually. I do hope he'll be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you PB. I am very worried about my dad. But a friend told me she had the same problem and they cleared it by doing a heart catheter. That is just light sedation and pretty non- invasive. I’ll know more later today. 

As for Zeke, his head is twitching again this morning. I didn’t give him aspirin yesterday, but did this morning as he was looking like he wasn’t feeling the best. I got an appt with the vet for 10am Wednesday so I’ll know more then. I’ll let you all know when I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh I see...light sedation is good...better than a general. I think this procedure should be successful. I'm sending good vibes.

Well dang! What is with these head "twitches?" Can you get a video of her doing that? Is it a quick motion or a slow tremor? I'm so sorry...just when things were looking up.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad things appear to be working. My chihuahua had a similar incident many years ago. He actually hurt his neck we didn't think much of it in the beginning as he gave a little yelp then was fine. The next day he was holding his neck odd and the vet thought it was a sprain so he prescribed meds, then his head was twitching, pain.. I took him to our local ER vet, who they have a vet for everything and can do proper imaging. Turned out he ruptured a didc or two in his neck, it was so long ago I don't fully remember. $3000 later he had surgery had to recover in a crate was no longer allowed to jump on things period. His life changed but he did recover and he became content. He was around 5 years old and will soon turn 17. And I just read about our 90 yr old dad, not fun not fun at all my prayers are with all of you. Dealing with a lot of health issues now too between my husband and now my 30 year old daughter. Ugh sometimes its just too much.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you. I am hoping it is not a ruptured disk. But then again I am hoping it’s not IVD also. Thank your for your prayers and good thoughts for us all. 

PB, I don’t know if I can get a video of him when his head is twitching. He retires to a quiet spot and I hate to be in his face. But it’s when a muscle is in spasm, it just pulls his head a tiny bit to the right, usually at a rate of about 2 per second. It’s scary and heartbreaking to see, but it has been stopping very quickly so that’s really good. I can also see the neck muscle tense and release every time it twitches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope he didn't rupture a disc..we had to have I think a mri done which confirmed it in my guy..


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh I see...light sedation is good...better than a general. I think this procedure should be successful. I'm sending good vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well dang! What is with these head "twitches?" Can you get a video of her doing that? Is it a quick motion or a slow tremor? I'm so sorry...just when things were looking up.




I got a video of him. His twitching is not as prominent as it was yesterday, but if you watch closely you can see it. You can also see it below the right side of his neck by his shoulder and leg.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Poor baby boy :'( He definitely looks in pain. Sending love to you both.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I see that little vibration almost...that's showing he has pain. Poor little sweet baby. I hope he'll get better soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I was just thinking, if I get bad news later about my dad I’m not sure that I won’t completely lose it. Just thinking with my fingers lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

We're here for you, jojo :love2:


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> We're here for you, jojo :love2:




Thank you. That means a lot to me. 

After sleeping a couple of hours Zeke is feeling better. No more trembling or twitching. 

And, my dad doesn’t have a blockage in his heart. He has to wear a heart monitor for a week to see what it is, but it will be treatable by medication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yay, very good news on both accounts!!! :adore:


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I am glad things appear to be working. My chihuahua had a similar incident many years ago. He actually hurt his neck we didn't think much of it in the beginning as he gave a little yelp then was fine. The next day he was holding his neck odd and the vet thought it was a sprain so he prescribed meds, then his head was twitching, pain.. I took him to our local ER vet, who they have a vet for everything and can do proper imaging. Turned out he ruptured a didc or two in his neck, it was so long ago I don't fully remember. $3000 later he had surgery had to recover in a crate was no longer allowed to jump on things period. His life changed but he did recover and he became content. He was around 5 years old and will soon turn 17. And I just read about our 90 yr old dad, not fun not fun at all my prayers are with all of you. Dealing with a lot of health issues now too between my husband and now my 30 year old daughter. Ugh sometimes its just too much.




Wow. I am so sorry you had to go through all that with you chi. It gives me hope that he has led such a long life. Lucky little guy!

And I’m really sorry you are dealing with medical issues with both your husband and your daughter. I’m beginning to understand what it means when you say sometimes it’s “just too much”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So today seems to be a bit better for him. While his muscle has been twitching on and off all day he’s able to rest comfortably. I’ve been allowing him on my lap again: I know he’ll get down if it’s painful. 

But a weird thing: when he gets to n my lap, and he is twitching, when I start gently rubbing his chest or his side or whenever, the twitching stops almost immediately. I guess sometimes good ole mama love makes things better. 

Stella has been so sweet and understanding through all of this. She’s been quiet and not very demanding of play, although I do play with her. I couldn’t ask for more from her. 

I’ll know more tomorrow morning. I am anxious about going, but whether it’s dgood news or bad, it’ll be better to know than not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

